# Sad News



## redkitty (Mar 10, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry to be a downer. Its exactly what you think it is buckytom.



Sooo sorry to hear this.  Sending a hug your way...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2007)

{{{{{{Miss Alix}}}}}}


----------



## MJ (Mar 10, 2007)

I split this from another thread for Alix.

Alix unexpectedly lost a fury family member named Abby yesterday. Abby was the family dog. I know I will miss hearing about her...

I am sorry for your loss {{{{{Alix}}}}}


----------



## Buck (Mar 10, 2007)

So sad.  Hugs and purrs to Alix.


----------



## callie (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Alix.
(((hug)))


----------



## lulu (Mar 10, 2007)

OH NO!   Alix, lots and lots of love.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry Alix, Ken, and kids.  It's one of the toughest things we go through and I wish I could give you each a hug.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, no, Alix.  I'm so sorry.  Lots of love and hugs are coming your way from me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 10, 2007)

(((((ALIX)))))

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 10, 2007)

Alix I am so sorry to hear the news about your dog Abby.  Huggs and kisses and I know from past experience how it feels.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 10, 2007)

All I can say is how sorry I am to hear of your loss.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## corazon (Mar 10, 2007)

Hugs for your whole family Alix!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 10, 2007)

Im so sorry Alix.


----------



## Dove (Mar 10, 2007)

*I understand what you are going through...I am so sorry,
Marge*


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody. We're all still reeling a bit. This was totally unexpected and we thought we had several more years with our girl. She was acting off yesterday morning and then threw up several times and was acting like she was in pain so I loaded her up in the van and took her in. At the time, I figured they'd tell me she'd pulled something and we'd be on our way in no time. Then when we got there things went so fast I just can't believe it. They tell us it was likely an aneurism or a blood clot that went to her lung. Thanks for caring about us.  

Here she is.


----------



## wasabi (Mar 10, 2007)

Alix.............


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh Alix....I am so sorry. All of the DCers seem to be pet lovers and feel your pain. Bless your whole family.

Abby is beautiful.  Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Toots (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry Alix - I know you have to be in shock.  How sad.  She looked like a very sweet girl.  You gave her a good life and in return she gave you her heart.
Hang in there,   

((HUGS))


----------



## Lynan (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news Alix and send warm hugs your way. What a beautiful girl Abby was and what wonderful memories you will have forever.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2007)

I am very sorry Alix..loosing a fury or feathered pal is heartbreaking...


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 10, 2007)

Alix and family... I'm so sorry for your loss.  Our four-legged family members are just as important to us as any others.....

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## QSis (Mar 10, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Thanks everybody. We're all still reeling a bit. This was totally unexpected and we thought we had several more years with our girl. She was acting off yesterday morning and then threw up several times and was acting like she was in pain so I loaded her up in the van and took her in. At the time, I figured they'd tell me she'd pulled something and we'd be on our way in no time. Then when we got there things went so fast I just can't believe it. They tell us it was likely an aneurism or a blood clot that went to her lung. Thanks for caring about us.
> 
> Here she is.


 

Awwwwwwww what a beautiful baby she was!  I enlarged her photo so I could see into her eyes.  So loving!  A real-life teddy bear!

I'm so sorry, Alix!  

Lee


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2007)

Sad... I am so sorry.


----------



## amber (Mar 10, 2007)

Alix, it's so hard to lose a pet, they are our family.  So very hard to do, but know you've done the right thing for your dear pet.  My last dog was 12 when he had to leave us, a shepard/collie mix, and the best dog.  I suppose you have wonderful photos of your family with your dog, great times together.  Your picture of your dog is really nice, thanks for posting that.


----------



## sattie (Mar 10, 2007)

Awe Alix..... my heart goes out to you sweetie, I'm so sorry!!!  My thoughts are with you and so is my heart!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2007)

Im sorry. So very very sorry Alix.


----------



## babyhuggies (Mar 10, 2007)

That is so sad. I am so sorry for you and your family


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 11, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your news, Alix. She was an absolutely gorgeous dog. Must have been a dreadful shock. Hope you and your family are doing OK.


----------



## csalt (Mar 11, 2007)

My empathy is added to that of all those before me.


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 11, 2007)

Alix, my heart goes out to you today. So sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved Abby. Those eyes tell it all.  What a beautiful girl! I'm sitting here with tears on my face.  Cherish her memories until you see her again . . . pawprints forever on your heart!


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 11, 2007)

(((Alix,Ken and family))) I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Abby.Please except my sympathy,Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 11, 2007)

I am so so sorry to read of this, what a loss to your family


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 11, 2007)

{{{{{Alix, Ken and Bugs}}}}}
I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## Ken (Mar 11, 2007)

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts and words.


----------



## mish (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Aix. More big hugs going out to you & yours.



http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kissingbearle6.gif


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohhh, (((Alix, Ken, Bugs))), I am so, so, sorry.  My deepest sympathies are with you.  She is a beautiful girl, and will be missed so much.
But have no fear, she is in a good place now, no pain, with so many friends who were loved and happy during their time on this earth, just like Abby did.

Play hard over the rainbow bridge, Abby!!


----------



## RMS (Mar 11, 2007)

Sorry tohear about the loss of your baby Abby


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 11, 2007)

My heart is with you all!!!  Hope the girls are ok.  You and Ken are big enough....I feel for all of you so much!!!!  You know where to find  me....


----------

